# "Unauthorized Modifications Detected" on iOS9 Public Beta with app ver 3.6...



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

Guys,

What's the deal with this? I upgraded to iOS9 Public Beta on my iPad Mini and I can't watch any downloaded shows nor can I transfer or stream shows. It gives me an error about "Unauthorized Modifications Detected". This is pretty stupid, anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

y2jdmbfan said:


> This is pretty stupid, anyone know how to fix it?


 Don't use the beta OS?


----------



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Don't use the beta OS?


That shouldn't be the case really, I've had no problems with any other apps.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You asked how to fix it. The response stands.

The Tivo app looks like its checking for rooted devices and has not been updated for your beta OS. I'm not surprised one bit.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Not surprised at all - Other apps do not perform the same level of root verification as required of TiVo. Heck, the vast majority of apps perform no root verification at all.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Tivoc description in the App Store is very specific. People who want to download or stream should wait to update their OS until apple releases an official version.

Beta kind of means bugs and/or not everthing will work


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

y2jdmbfan said:


> Guys,
> 
> What's the deal with this? I upgraded to iOS9 Public Beta on my iPad Mini and I can't watch any downloaded shows nor can I transfer or stream shows. It gives me an error about "Unauthorized Modifications Detected". This is pretty stupid, anyone know how to fix it?


Also encountered this issue, which is just another reason why I use Slingplayer instead


----------



## Mgalin (Jan 7, 2002)

bayern_fan said:


> Also encountered this issue, which is just another reason why I use Slingplayer instead


I'm part of the IOS developer program. I don't expect Tivo to support IOS when it's in beta, but the minute it went public preview, it should get support. 90% of my apps work fine.. Streaming worked before the update.

-M


----------



## tgrugle (Aug 11, 2015)

Upgrading to iOS 9 broke my TiVo app. Hopefully TiVo is feverishly working on an update since iOS 9 is only weeks away from dropping.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tgrugle said:


> Upgrading to iOS 9 broke my TiVo app. Hopefully TiVo is feverishly working on an update since iOS 9 is only weeks away from dropping.


As many others have said, do not expect support in the beta cycle, after iOS 9 becomes RTM you'll see it be supported.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Mgalin said:


> I'm part of the IOS developer program. I don't expect Tivo to support IOS when it's in beta, but the minute it went public preview, it should get support. 90% of my apps work fine.. Streaming worked before the update.
> 
> -M


Beta means beta, even if it's publicly available. There's a reason Apple doesn't let people on iOS 9 post reviews.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

Well I'm no longer on Beta and I still get this error. Any ideas?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Release notes on the current version recommend waiting for the iOS9 compatible version before upgrading iOS.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

the app wont work on a jailbroken iphone


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

Well the golden master of ios9 is out so there should be an update anytime. They really should of had it ready.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

bearcat2000 said:


> Well the golden master of ios9 is out so there should be an update anytime. They really should of had it ready.


They probably do, but they won't release until AFTER the public version is released. I just don't understand why people don't understand this, companies do not like supporting a beta product for a good reason, unlike Angry Birds the Tivo app has to jump through some copy protection and Cable LABS approval hoops.


----------



## loscocina (Sep 13, 2015)

thankss for this topic


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Developers could only just now in the past couple of days submit iOS 9 compatible versions. iOS 9 is *still* a beta, it has not been publicly released as of yet. A GM seed on a beta website is not the same thing as it showing up for update on my mom's iPhone.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Can developers release app updates that make their apps *compatible* with a beta version in iOS? So if an app crashed on iOS 9 Beta 1 back in June, could that company figure out what was causing the crash and submit a fix (assuming their engineering team devoted resources to do so)?

I realize developers can't submit apps that utilize beta API hooks until just before general release (what JosephB commented on).


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

TiVo just pushed an update thru the iOS app store. Trying now...


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

PaulS said:


> TiVo just pushed an update thru the iOS app store. Trying now...


The new version (3.6.1) works fine with iOS 9.1 beta 1 on my iPhone 6. 

Of course they still haven't updated the app to handle iPhone 6 and 6+ screen sizes. Giant blurry text is annoying, and TiVo is the only app I use that still hasn't been updated.


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Still no iPhone 6/6+ native support? Sheesh. It's been a year now...


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

sofakng said:


> Still no iPhone 6/6+ native support? Sheesh. It's been a year now...


This is TiVo, so it's pretty much business as usual. I mean, how long did it take them to support Android at all? Or to finally get downloads to Android?

So I'm not exactly surprised at how long it's taking them to correctly support 6/6+ resolutions.


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm on 3.6.1. Never had a problem with remote streaming. Recently upgraded to ios 9. Just tried to stream while traveling. Just got the modifications detected message. I am not modified! 

Just don't know what to say. Does tivo EVER do anything completely correct on the first try? Those of us that have been around awhile know the answer... I mean they still don't have all HD menu's lol...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

rick123 said:


> I'm on 3.6.1. Never had a problem with remote streaming. Recently upgraded to ios 9. Just tried to stream while traveling. Just got the modifications detected message. I am not modified!
> 
> Just don't know what to say. Does tivo EVER do anything completely correct on the first try? Those of us that have been around awhile know the answer... I mean they still don't have all HD menu's lol...


Tivo got it right, they released an updated app for iOS9 when it was released to the public by Apple, it's not their fault you haven't updated your apps. This isn't a new discussion, its been in play since the beta iOS9 was out for users to test.


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

I have the updated app. I have the most current ios. I can't stream out of the house. Streaming used to work for me. Now it doesn't. Whose fault is it? 

Another thread said a tivo rep suggested reinstalling the tivo app, which I've done, but I can't set up streaming until I am back on my home network. So I'll find out when home if I can get it working again...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

rick123 said:


> I have the updated app. I have the most current ios. I can't stream out of the house. Streaming used to work for me. Now it doesn't. Whose fault is it?
> 
> Another thread said a tivo rep suggested reinstalling the tivo app, which I've done, but I can't set up streaming until I am back on my home network. So I'll find out when home if I can get it working again...


If you updated the app from the prior one to the current one WHILE on the road, you will not be able to get it to work, you need to set up streaming in home first on a version change.


----------

